# A day in the life of...



## Testudo Man

removed this blog.


----------



## t-bo

Hay, where is the rest of the story... or is it still going on? 

I hope its nothing serious, maybe just a bad case of turkeyitus or a mincepieodose


----------



## tombraider

Oh my you have me worried now. Is this true or just a story. I hope your wifes ok. come back and update us soon.


----------



## Testudo Man

I shall continue with this at a later date...

It maybe classed as a story...But it is a true story, and is one of the reasons I have not been on the forums of late :sad:...T.T.8)


----------



## t-bo

Sorry to hear then :| all my best to your wife, I hope she get back to health soon.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Hope all's ok Paul, i had wondered where you were.


----------



## Shelley66

Ok, now we need an update.... PLEASE!!


----------



## fatfecker

long time no update


----------



## ashbosh

Whats the story? Is everything okay!?!


----------

